# Recommendations for house purchase in Dubai



## Zartox (Nov 29, 2015)

Wanted to know which part of Dubai the westerners are residing in? Looking for a property close to the City, say 20 min away or so, or even closer.

Any recommendations is greatly appreciated.


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

Zartox said:


> Wanted to know which part of Dubai the westerners are residing in? Looking for a property close to the City, say 20 min away or so, or even closer.
> 
> Any recommendations is greatly appreciated.


If you're a westerner you may only purchase a house in a specified area.

20 mins from city which suburb do you want to be near too?


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Have you looked at a map of Dubai - it can take an hour or more to drive from one end of Dubai t'other. 

It's about 40km long down the coast and maybe 10km inland, not forgetting to mention up to 5km offshore as well. Dubai as an Emirate covers over 4,000 km2

Western expats are spread fully throughout the length of Dubai - so your question requires a bit of refining before you'll get the answer you're looking for.

For example, you mention "the City" - but Dubai IS a city with multiple business districts so one may be suggested that could still be too far away for you.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Your post says you haven't got a clue about Dubai.

There is no "City" in Dubai and there are no suburbs either. It's not a place with a neatly defined central business district surrounded by rings of suburbs. 

I take it you're interested in buying as an investment. Good luck.


----------



## kribesh (Oct 29, 2015)

If you are a westerner, purchase the house in Dubai only in a specified area where you feel relaxed and calm. Also western expats are spread fully throughout the length of Dubai. So, you will not feel boring.


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

kribesh said:


> If you are a westerner, purchase the house in Dubai only in a specified area where you feel relaxed and calm. Also western expats are spread fully throughout the length of Dubai. So, you will not feel boring.


Uhm you realise that non-local and non gcc citizens may only purchase in defined areas?


----------



## Zartox (Nov 29, 2015)

mariot said:


> Uhm you realise that non-local and non gcc citizens may only purchase in defined areas?


There is a way "around" that silly law, dont worry


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Laws are laws and as expats, we're meant to respect and obey the law. I suggest that you refrain from even suggesting on this forum that certain laws can be manipulated. Good luck with your house search.


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

Zartox said:


> There is a way "around" that silly law, dont worry


Then clearly you are aware of a family that purchased a villa only to lose all their cash plus some other penalties imposed for wangling. The agent involved got a 50k fine plus additional sanctions


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Zartox said:


> There is a way "around" that silly law, dont worry


An expert on legal affairs yet have no idea which areas to buy in? Again I repeat my demand for there to be an IQ test before people use the forum.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Do tell us more. I hadn't heard of this. I always thought it was very clear that expats could only buy in certain areas. Was there really a non-GCC buyer daft enough to try to buy a non-freehold property? You'd think the seller would also have known better....



mariot said:


> Then clearly you are aware of a family that purchased a villa only to lose all their cash plus some other penalties imposed for wangling. The agent involved got a 50k fine plus additional sanctions


----------

